# Guide for the st marys river



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Anybody have a guide they would recommend for the st marys river? I would like to book a day up there swingin up some atlantics.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

St. Mary's Guide Co.- White's Guide Service....not sure if he's moved on to bigger and better though. I believe he graduated from Michigan Tech this year.

John Juliani (wading in the Rapids). His info/email is on the LSSU ARL pages.

Brad Petzke with Rivers North Guide Service... http://www.riversnorth.net/

Those would be the top three in no particular order...


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Does john giuliani only do wading trips? I didnt think you could wade that river??

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

StonedFly said:


> Does john giuliani only do wading trips? I didnt think you could wade that river??
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



You can wade the rapids on the Canadian side.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

As far as White's goes, when Travis was over at Tech, he hooked me up with his dad, we has a great time and caught some fish as well. This was 2 summers ago so I cannot be sure this is still the case.


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Is a passport and a canadian fishing license necessary to wade the canadian side?

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

Five gates will be open at the Lake Superior end of the rapids during the month of August. This will put the water over the remedial wall. No one will be doing any wading.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

StonedFly said:


> Is a passport and a canadian fishing license necessary to wade the canadian side?
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you have to go into Ontario to fish the Canadian side, you will need a passport or enhanced MI license to re-enter the US... Legally, that is.....


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Brad Petzke is the man... super cool guy, and ALWAYS puts me on fish... Ive fished with him about 5 times now... He knows his stuff

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

StonedFly said:


> Does john giuliani only do wading trips? I didnt think you could wade that river??
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


John does do boat trips, but it would be trolling (hot-shoting) and casting with spin gear....no swinging flies. Travis swings flies from a boat quite often. Most of the better fly fishing for atlantics, from August through October, will be in the Rapids while wading. They were keyed in on smelt recently, but they're slowly moving out, the mayfly hatch has passed, the water temps are rising, etc. They start seeking cooler water, more O2, flies, etc at this point....that = Rapids wading!!! Game on!

I hooked a good one the other day, but it ran, jumped straight at me and shook free in two seconds. I saw a couple fish though.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought 'swinging' was done with a spey rod wading...not in a boat. I suppose using a single handed rod and casting streamers would be considered swinging as well?

I've used Brad Petzke once also. I'll use him again if I ever feel that I need to use a guide in the UP again. He has a great personality and knows his stuff. He goes above and beyond.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Jfish said:


> I thought 'swinging' was done with a spey rod wading...not in a boat. I suppose using a single handed rod and casting streamers would be considered swinging as well?
> 
> I've used Brad Petzke once also. I'll use him again if I ever feel that I need to use a guide in the UP again. He has a great personality and knows his stuff. He goes above and beyond.


Yeah, you can swing streamers, weighted smelt patterns and even nymphs with a single hand rod...


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

I have Called John but his number was disconnected???


----------



## surferdude (Nov 23, 2006)

(705) 575-5570 this is the correct number for John. Call him.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe capt jay neiman he used to do trips up there not sure if he still does but one heck of a fisherman. Should be able to find him on here and if anything he might be able to recommend some1. Capt jays blade baits should pull him up if u search that


----------

